# Audi TT spacesaver wheels



## srsanford (Apr 30, 2010)

What is the fitment required and part number for 
1.8 and 3.2 TT? Will they cover front and back calipers?
I'm told to avoid brake cailper clearance probs, be sure to obtain an 
18" space saver with tyre size T 125/70 R 18 99 M
The mk4 Golf R32 and TT are 5x100. I've thought of 996 spacesaver!
VW/Audi spacesaver wheel, 125/70-R18 5x100 pcd. Can anyone give "the" definitive answer?
What use is a can of glop when your tyre's been shredded...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Personally I would prefer to be recovered! You can't go fast enough on the motorway or for far. I have michelins insurance they come, they change.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Re: 3.2 TT
When using the spacesaver, to clear the front brake calipers on the 3.2 TT - you need to have 20mm spacers.

This is the set up I have.

Saj


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

The space saver wheel is a T125/70/18


----------

